# Fallout 4 - officially announced



## dimmidice (Jun 3, 2015)

where is this official announcement?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2015)

@T-hug the announcement was an "accident", it was announced too early. They took all the stuff down 

But it is indeed coming, so rest assured this thread will be relevant in a bit.

Here's a video that was also on that page when they accidentally set it live, you can't watch it yet as it's marked private, but I imagine it'll be viewable once they do.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 3, 2015)

Ah yes, they 'accidentally' posted it an hour before the countdown ends, I'll update more when it's officially acknowledged.


----------



## TarkinMX (Jun 3, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> @T-hug the announcement was an "accident", it was announced too early. They took all the stuff down
> 
> But it is indeed coming, so rest assured this thread will be relevant in a bit.
> 
> Here's a video that was also on that page when they accidentally set it live, you can't watch it yet as it's marked private, but I imagine it'll be viewable once they do.




YouTube video got set to private.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 3, 2015)

TarkinMX said:


> YouTube video got set to private.





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Here's a video that was also on that page when they accidentally set it live, you can't watch it yet as it's marked private, but I imagine it'll be viewable once they do.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2015)

TarkinMX said:


> YouTube video got set to private.





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Here's a video that was also on that page when they accidentally set it live, *you can't watch it yet as it's marked private*, but I imagine it'll be viewable once they do.





EDIT:


----------



## nihlathak (Jun 3, 2015)

Excellent. I love the newer Fallout games (3 and NV) so this will be a day-one purchase for me. Got me excited for their E3 conference.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2015)

Interesting. Can't wait to see actual game play.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jun 3, 2015)

I want Nuke Cola


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just watched the trailer. Excitement abound!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice, hope we get some more info at E3. Definitely gonna pick this one up


----------



## Qtis (Jun 3, 2015)

Hype, choo choo! 

I wonder if the release will be 2015 holidays or 2016 spring (or later?). This year is looking good for gaming!


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 3, 2015)

this is super cool amazing shit and all i mean holy shit i want  buuut still more hyped for Fire Emblem IF ;p


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2015)

As much as I love Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim(spent thousands of hours on them), I never got into the fallout games.

It just lacks.. "life". I dont know how else to describe it.
Not a hater, I have given fallout 3 and NV a few tries.

Hoping for ES6 announcement


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 3, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> As much as I love Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim(spent thousands of hours on them), I never got into the fallout games.
> 
> It just lacks.. "life". I dont know how else to describe it.
> Not a hater, I have given fallout 3 and NV a few tries.
> ...


i'm exactly the same. i never got into them, the atmosphere in the games makes me depressed. it's all gloom & doom  i'm also waiting for ES6, but i bet that won't be for a year or two. though i hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> i'm exactly the same. i never got into them, the atmosphere in the games makes me depressed. it's all gloom & doom


OMG! YES!
I was gonna add that to my post lol.
The atmosphere does make me feel depressed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2015)

It does look like a shit Bethesda game.

The engine looks super unimpressive and after the mediocrity fest that was Skyrim, I can't say I'm hyped.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 3, 2015)

Where's my Wii U version?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 3, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It does look like a shit Bethesda game.
> 
> The engine looks super unimpressive and after the mediocrity fest that was Skyrim, I can't say I'm hyped.


I think it is the Skyrim engine again, when Skyrim came out they said the engine would be used on two titles.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2015)

T-hug said:


> I think it is the Skyrim engine again, when Skyrim came out they said the engine would be used on two titles.



Major groan then. It's a last gen engine on next gen consoles, and it wasn't even a good engine at that. The trailer itself looks so boring and generic, like it doesn't seem unique at all. I'm imagining it'll end up like Skyrim: a lazy, repetitive game that only becomes worthwhile when it's modded into a different game.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 3, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It does look like a shit Bethesda game.
> 
> The engine looks super unimpressive and after the mediocrity fest that was Skyrim, I can't say I'm hyped.



I agree with you on everything except for the "I can't say I'm hyped" part.

I'm hyped simply because it's a new Fallout title.  I don't particularly care what engine it's on, though a newer one would be much appreciated.

This is almost as good as "Half-life 3 confirmed"


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2015)

T-hug said:


> I think it is the Skyrim engine again, when Skyrim came out they said the engine would be used on two titles.


Maybe they mean ESO and Skyrim?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2015)

I admit I can understand where you guys are coming from when you talk about the vibe of the game.


Guild McCommunist said:


> It does look like a shit Bethesda game.
> 
> The engine looks super unimpressive and after the mediocrity fest that was Skyrim, I can't say I'm hyped.


Huh? I thought you like Fallout.



AceWarhead said:


> Where's my Wii U version?


Well, there goes the thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Huh? I thought you like Fallout.



I do, I just don't like Bethesda and even this doesn't look good to me. It's just a mediocre trailer showing off a mediocre engine that's full of the same shit Fallout always has. You could have said this was Fallout 3 and I would've believed you. It looks lazy and uninspiring.

New Vegas at least had a new location (the sunny west instead of the drab and dreary east) with a ton of interesting things. This looks so... boring. Plus Bethesda doesn't make good games, they make terrible engines that are easy to mod into decent games... that still crash and fuck up a lot.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2015)

The in-engine footage is underwhelming - they still haven't learned how to render fur properly, the dog looks like it's made of plastic, the shadows are all over the place, but I'm afraid I'm too biased to comment because I just love Fallout and I'm excited for this.


----------



## darcangel (Jun 3, 2015)

the most colorfull Fallout game so far, I LIKE IT!!!

The only thing they say on the trailer is " war, war never changes" well I dont know what else Id expected


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 3, 2015)

Pack up ladies, we're going to Massachusetts!

In which case it's an hour drive for me...i'll...bring a soda.



ShawnTRods said:


> As much as I love Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim(spent thousands of hours on them), I never got into the fallout games.
> 
> It just lacks.. "life". I dont know how else to describe it.
> Not a hater, I have given fallout 3 and NV a few tries.
> ...


Oh gee it's almost as if it's a post-apocalyptic game trying to simulate the world post-*nuclear war.* What did you expect? There's a reason it's called the *apocalypse*.


----------



## Steena (Jun 3, 2015)

Just hope they update that trainwreck of an engine they had from FO3 to skyrim. Even only the modding tools would be enough, I trust modders to make better stuff than bethesda anyway.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 3, 2015)

Hmm, what a surprise, Guild doesn't like something.

I'm rather excited. I don't play video games because they "look good," even though I think the game looked just fine, and I'm sure it'll look even better when it's actually released (or when it gets modded). Let's just hope we aren't looking at a 2017 release date.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 3, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> As much as I love Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim(spent thousands of hours on them), I never got into the fallout games.
> 
> It just lacks.. "life". I dont know how else to describe it.
> Not a hater, I have given fallout 3 and NV a few tries.




Exact opposite for me. Love FO3/NV, tried getting into ES, just find it lacking... something. Not sure what, but it doesn't draw me in like Fallout.


----------



## nonoriri.k (Jun 3, 2015)

not the best trailer but i'm excited and very happy, like how bright and colourful the game looks compared to 3/NV


----------



## Centrix (Jun 3, 2015)

I've never really been a big Fallout guy but whats with the dated PS3 graphics? is that normal guys? is the world suposed to look like that, bland in color? there where some scenes that looked almost next gen while others where lacking at best! I'm not bashing the game as I have never really played the serious just wondering


----------



## Depravo (Jun 3, 2015)

Too many colours for a Fallout game. Fallout 3 was composed entirely greeny-brown greys. Even the people.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 3, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Too many colours for a Fallout game. Fallout 3 was composed entirely greeny-brown greys. Even the people.


Considering the range of responses in this thread, I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. I don't like the unnecessary tints game makers use these days. In The Witcher 3, everything was kind of... yellow. I had to use SweetFX to make it look better. I mean, I understand having glows/tints in certain locations. Pools of radioactive goo? Sure, make the surrounding area green. But Fallout 3 was too excessive in that regard.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 3, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Considering the range of responses in this thread, I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. I don't like the unnecessary tints game makers use these days. In The Witcher 3, everything was kind of... yellow. I had to use SweetFX to make it look better. I mean, I understand having glows/tints in certain locations. Pools of radioactive goo? Sure, make the surrounding area green. But Fallout 3 was too excessive in that regard.


Being sarcastic about it having too many colours but the palettes in Fallout 3 were so bland and limited that every time I looked away from the TV I thought I was on LSD or having a stroke or something.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 3, 2015)

Fallout 1&2... There will never be another one like you...
NMA Must be going ape shit right now, haven't visited that place in months...
Why must there be a dog again? Dogmeat was just a joke back then, look what it is now, It's like COD: Ghosts all over again.
And the Intro with the Camera panning out (It didn't even do that, did it? It just followed *A DOG*) is usually there to give a first impression of what you're getting into, not just some marketing crap. 




Also, who's going to be the villian this time? Enclave was bad enough, what did they pull this time?
Meh.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 3, 2015)

inb4 why isnt there box art for 360 or ps3 ;p

im so excited for this game, bring on the limited edition!


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 3, 2015)

All these people complaining about graphics when they plan to play it on console. It's because of people like them the graphics are held back by console limitations. Once again. 

Only true PC game coming out soon is Star Citizen and I can wait for all of the tears and "boohoo my Intel HD HP laptop and mobile video card can't run this game". 

PC gaming is a joke. Need more developers making games for PC not console and PC as an afterthought.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2015)

Steena said:


> Just hope they update that trainwreck of an engine they had from FO3 to skyrim. Even only the modding tools would be enough, I trust modders to make better stuff than bethesda anyway.


Skyrim doesn't run on the same engine as Fallout 3/NV, it runs on Bethesda's own proprietary engine while the Fallouts ran on a heavily modified Morrowind engine. Nitpicky, but hey.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 3, 2015)

"We're making Fallout 4" -Bethesda

Meanwhile on the internet everywhere:


----------



## TylerHartman (Jun 3, 2015)

Cant wait!


----------



## Kayot (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't get the whole graphics as an issue thing. I did some 3d work in cpp a while back and that shit is hard. Coming from the 90s were everything was 16 to 256 colors at 320x200 and flat as hell, these sorts of games still amaze me. That said, I use a decent PC. It was high end when I built it three years ago, and it is still more powerful than the XboxOne and PS4, but it is starting to show it's age. Just a little. One graphics card update and it'll be back near the top. The CPU is a 3570K, so not too bad. The graphics card is a nvidia 465.

I hope this comes out at the same time as Xcom 2. I need to bounce off of two games to keep from getting saturated.

I liked Morrowind, and Skyrim but disliked the story in Oblivion. When I first heard of Fallout 3 I was like, what's fallout 3? I played it and thought Oblivion with guns! I totally played the crap out of it and it's DLC and then hit NV and it's DLC. I liked the story lines for both. I tried to play fallout 1 and 2. I didn't like them. The cities felt repetitive and I found myself playing it less and less until I just stopped. Thankfully I got them both on GOG before they were removed due to Bethesda.

As for the trailer. I'd prefer in-game footage. I kind of hope that vault 111 was opened early and we get to see the fallout. That or it's opened much, much later and we see what's become of the overworld as it recovers.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 3, 2015)

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that plastic dog belongs in a ps2 game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 4, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> As much as I love Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim(spent thousands of hours on them), I never got into the fallout games.
> 
> It just lacks.. "life". I dont know how else to describe it.
> Not a hater, I have given fallout 3 and NV a few tries.
> ...



The, uh, apocalyptic nuclear wasteland didn't have enough life for you?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 4, 2015)

For all the PC master race folk here, you can apparently pre-order Fallout 4 for $46 on Green Man Gaming currently using the offer code they have right on their front page. Apparently the newly added pre-order is not one of the unnamed exemptions to that code's use. I have no idea how long the deal will be available for, so if you want a Steam copy on the cheap, this may very well be the best deal that comes up until some time post-launch.

Edit: At the same time, it's a Bethesda game, so it might be worth waiting until the game is going for that price naturally after launch so that you know the various patches the game will need to be even semi-functional will be out.


----------



## Issac (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks interesting. I'm also one of those who loves the Elder Scrolls games but haven't gotten into the (later) Fallout games. I've tried to get into Fallout 3 a couple of times, but there's something that feels off. I can't put my finger on it, so maybe it's just been stress or something stopping me from enjoying it completely.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 4, 2015)

Don't worry, if it's the same engine as skyrim, we'll have 2K textures on PC in the first couple of weeks of release like last time. No problem here. Bethesda's games may not be the prettiest, but they have such open and moddable games. I'm excited, even if people moan.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2015)

is this a prequel to the events of Fallout 3 with 101?

They kept nodding back to "before the blast" in the trailer. When Fallout 3 started after the blast and vault dwellers were already adjusted to living underground. And Hero 101 emerged. Would be interesting to start the game and have about 5 minutes with a peek at 40's future-esque life before the "Fallout" besides just getting clues from the debris and rubble.

I agree with Guild though....it looks way to much like fallout 3. it really looks like the same game. It's a officially a new fallout game so i'm hyped as shit though. Maybe the Dog will look better in the final product? The game is most likely not finished yet

Weren't they saving this for E3?


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jun 4, 2015)

Glad about this one, I'm sad about them never finishing the Fallout MMO (Project V13).


----------



## Qtis (Jun 8, 2015)

Also an update, Fallout 4 won't be coming to PS3/360. It was confirmed by Bethesda's Community Lead on NeoGAF.

Via Ars Technica


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 8, 2015)

Meh, not surprising seeing how the PS4/Xbone have a fairly large size userbase at this point, it's about time the PS3/360 are put to rest.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm really excited.... !!!


...to actually find out what this game is actually about. All of this is an introduction movie. It doesn't give anything about how the actual GAME looks, feels or plays. But at least it's something to look forward to on the E3 coverage.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 9, 2015)

This game will have more bugs than a tropical rain forest but I still can't wait for it.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 19, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Skyrim doesn't run on the same engine as Fallout 3/NV, it runs on Bethesda's own proprietary engine while the Fallouts ran on a heavily modified Morrowind engine. Nitpicky, but hey.


Yeah. It runs on the next gen Creation Engine. Its kinda Oblivion still lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> Yeah. It runs on the next gen Creation Engine. Its kinda Oblivion still lol.


It isn't. Oblivion ran on Gamebryo, Creation Engine was made internally by Bethesda.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 19, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It isn't. Oblivion ran on Gamebryo, Creation Engine was made internally by Bethesda.


Lol I must be mistaken then. But it runs on creation engine.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 19, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> Lol I must be mistaken then. But it runs on creation engine.



Skyrim was built on the Creation engine, which is based on the old gamebryo engine, but built by bethesda as a dedicated engine. It's basically Skyrim's engine. It's probably still DX9 as well, knowing how lazy they are. If it is DX9. I can slap an ENB on it.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Skyrim was built on the Creation engine, which is based on the old gamebryo engine, but built by bethesda as a dedicated engine. It's basically Skyrim's engine. It's probably still DX9 as well, knowing how lazy they are. If it is DX9. I can slap an ENB on it.


Dx11 at least. But as its gonna be a new game, dx12 possibility.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 19, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> Dx11 at least. But as its gonna be a new game, dx12 possibility.



There's no guarantee of that. Skyrim was released in 2011 with only DX9 support, DX11 was already supported by a large number of games like Arkham City and Battlefield 3, just to name a couple. Bethesda has a habit of releasing games half finished, full of bugs and using outdated technologies. I'm not a fan of their development practises, but i'm still going to play and enjoy this game, even if it is a buggy mess.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 19, 2015)

http://www.develop-online.net/news/...n-next-gen-version-of-creation-engine/0207780


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 19, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> http://www.develop-online.net/news/...n-next-gen-version-of-creation-engine/0207780


Doesn't really say that much though.... how is it next gen? What have they enhanced? Pretty sure Skyrim was touted with 'full physical-based rendering' on its announcement..
Hell, one could create a game engine that allows 16 sprites on screen, modify it so it allows for 17 sprites on screen, and call that a 'next gen' version of said engine.

Vanilla versions of any Bethesda game are always visually 'behind the times', but who cares when the games are so good... Roll on November!! ....Anybody manage to grab a Pip-Boy edition? Preorders sell pretty fast, though half of me sighs at the fact that most of them are being bought by  fukkin scalpers..


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 20, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> http://www.develop-online.net/news/...n-next-gen-version-of-creation-engine/0207780



Next gen just means they've updated some effects, fixed some bugs and put some extra scripts in there.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah I know that. Why can't they make a new and better engine...


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 20, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> Yeah I know that. Why can't they make a new and better engine...



Because they care more about accessibility and playability than fancy effects and graphics. If they switched to a more mainstream engine like Unreal 4 or something like that, then they lose their biggest selling point - modding. Sure, they could add modding into Unreal 4 too, but it's less user friendly. PC sales drive Bethesda's games more than any other platform for that one single reason. Xbox One is apparently integrating modding as well, which can only be a good thing unless they charge for the privilege, which we all know what happened when Valve tried it.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 20, 2015)

Take an example of the new unreal tournament. Built entirely by mods.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 20, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> Take an example of the new unreal tournament. Built entirely by mods.



But Bethesda are stubborn and don't want to be tied down by a platform owned by somebody else. That's why they 'created' the Creation Engine. So they have their own engine to do with as they liked, and they didn't have to register any kind of permission to modify it. Which is both a good and bad point I think. 

Skyrim is an example of a game that is great by itself but truly amazing when mods are placed upon it. I hope they keep that for FO4 - even if it is outdated.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 20, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> But Bethesda are stubborn and don't want to be tied down by a platform owned by somebody else. That's why they 'created' the Creation Engine. So they have their own engine to do with as they liked, and they didn't have to register any kind of permission to modify it. Which is both a good and bad point I think.
> 
> Skyrim is an example of a game that is great by itself but truly amazing when mods are placed upon it. I hope they keep that for FO4 - even if it is outdated.


Some companies just don't learn.
And yeah! I love skyrim! But I love the middle earth mod for mount and blade too!


----------

